# My first sight..



## Nathaniel Whiteside (8 Jun 2012)

..On a morning.
This is more or less the shot I see from my pillow every time I wake up 






Minus the light being on of course, that would be burning my retinas 1st thing.



Post your 'From the ..' tank shots here,
I think this is an important angle, as its the one you see most often.

 It Will be interesting to see if people have scaped to accomodate that.


----------



## LancsRick (8 Jun 2012)

Jealous. Hugely jealous. Wish I woke up to that.

(Probably best my missus doesn't get the wrong idea from that comment!!)


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (8 Jun 2012)

LancsRick said:
			
		

> Jealous. Hugely jealous. Wish I woke up to that.
> 
> (Probably best my missus doesn't get the wrong idea from that comment!!)






Thanks Lancs! Hope your getting your 4' tank sorted! Ive been watching


----------



## LancsRick (8 Jun 2012)

Hoping to get my hands on some equipment at an auction at the end of the month. If I can't then I'll have to rethink, since I want to upgrade the filter in the Trigon too, and I can't afford to do it all with brand new equipment!


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (8 Jun 2012)

Hit ebay up. You get cracking deals on Eheims there.


----------



## hobbyshrimp (8 Jun 2012)

What a beautiful sight in the morning. I'm so jealous at the sight of this. I mostly keep shrimp and ferts scare me no matter what I read.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (8 Jun 2012)

hobbyshrimp said:
			
		

> What a beautiful sight in the morning. I'm so jealous at the sight of this. I mostly keep shrimp and ferts scare me no matter what I read.



Hey, 

Thanks, I have amanos and Crystal reds in there and dose Fertilizers, no problems!
I also dose in my other tank with Red Cherries.
Have a good read here & get some info, then have a go when your more confident 

Regards,


----------



## Nutbeam (8 Jun 2012)

got a pico tank as my bed side light, just shrimp and some moss with a couple of crypts.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (8 Jun 2012)

Get some pics up then


----------



## Nutbeam (8 Jun 2012)

will do but tomorrow, maybe get a journel or 2 going


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (9 Jun 2012)

Cool. Anyone gonna upload some


----------



## Emyr (9 Jun 2012)

Whitey89 said:
			
		

> Get some pics up then



Any chance of you putting a few more photos up of this tank Nathaniel? So we can see it from the front? Looks great, a slice of nature at your bedside. A full ADA mini M set up by the looks of it?


----------



## Dexie (9 Jun 2012)

That's a fantastic tank to wake to up Whitey98

At the moment this is my first sight in the morning  





But I'm hoping for something a little greener in the not to distant future - patience is a virtue so I'm told lol


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (11 Jun 2012)

Emyr said:
			
		

> Whitey89 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hey emyr,

Last night i cut the stems  right back and changed the hardscape, will let it grow in and put some up


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (11 Jun 2012)

Dexie said:
			
		

> That's a fantastic tank to wake to up Whitey98
> 
> At the moment this is my first sight in the morning
> 
> ...




Hey dexie, 

Thanks  You go for it! Is the tank on your bedroom floor  
Patience is where I fail.

Theres a little bit of noise sometimes but overall its ok. And acts as a rather attractive bedside lamp till 10pm 

Regards,


----------



## Dexie (11 Jun 2012)

Hi Nathaiel

Yes the tank is on the bedroom floor at the moment - not for much longer though hubby will be building a stand in the very near future - I hope.  This patience thing is killing me, but don't want to risk upsetting the DIY expertise so I've been soooooo good and I've not nagged  

The tank used to be in my daughters bedroom so I'm prepared for the dull hum, I find it quite therapeutic really, not sure that hubby will, but in a moment of weakness he suggested in went into the bedroom. And as he insists there isn't room in the living room there is nowhere else for it to go lol.

Anyway it shouldn't be long now - not sure I'll have anything to compare to the fantastic tanks on this site but I'm excited at giving my first planted tank ago, and being able to have my choice of fish rather than my daughters


----------



## Emyr (11 Jun 2012)

Looking forward to seeing a few more shots of it when its settles in Nathaniel


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (11 Jun 2012)

Dexie said:
			
		

> Hi Nathaiel
> 
> Yes the tank is on the bedroom floor at the moment - not for much longer though hubby will be building a stand in the very near future - I hope.  This patience thing is killing me, but don't want to risk upsetting the DIY expertise so I've been soooooo good and I've not nagged
> 
> ...



Hey Dexie,
Thats good, I'm currently at the exact same stage as you with my 600x400x400. Ive been cutting some MDF to construct my ADA style cabinet.
Im a bench joiner so I luckly have all the tools to hand.

I will post you the link to my ADA mini M cabinet I built a month ago.

Its an exciting time, planning your aquascape. Then it turns into the frustrating part of making them reality.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (11 Jun 2012)

Here is the 'current' Emyr. Very bare I know. I also smashed the Dragonstone as i wanted a natural look as possible.

Need to look into getting some stems


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (11 Jun 2012)

http://ukaps.org/forum/viewtopic.php?t=21252

ADA mini M plus Cabinet build topic.

Regards,


----------



## Dexie (11 Jun 2012)

Hi Nathaniel, that's a very impressive cabinet  

 

Have to say you're not helping me with my patience lol 

Fiona


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (13 Jun 2012)

Hey dexie,
Thanks! When you getting yours together then ?!!


----------



## Little-AL (13 Jun 2012)

My first sight is generally the alarm clock that I am smashing to bits.
Or whomever came home with me the night before


----------



## Emyr (13 Jun 2012)

Little-AL said:
			
		

> Or whomever came home with me the night before



 

Thats the most explicit thing I have ever read on ukaps.   A conversation for the off topic section I think.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (13 Jun 2012)

Haaha


----------



## Little-AL (13 Jun 2012)

Emyr said:
			
		

> Thats the most explicit thing I have ever read on ukaps.   A conversation for the off topic section I think.



Happy to lower the tone, whenever needed


----------



## Dexie (8 Aug 2012)

At long last I finally have a nice view to wake up to (hubby notwithstanding lol)   










Only planted it today so apologies for cloudy water


----------

